# Alpina AL 525 Movement - What's the Base?



## whitey_rolls

I was looking at this watch.

Alpina AL-525B4FBRC6 Watches,Alpina Nightlife Club Chrono Men's Black Dial Black Alligator Leather, Casual Alpina Automatic Watches

Can anyone say if this watch uses an ETA 2824-2 movement or a Sellita SW 200 movement?

I'm trying to find out online what the base is for the AL 525 and some place say ETA some say Sellita.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

It used to be a 2824, but due to ETA decreasing sales of movements to other manufacturers, the current AL-525 is based on the SW200. Other than a different jewel count (25 for the 2824, 26 for the SW200) the two movements are essentially identical and interchangeable. They then are customized by FC with additional finishing and custom rotors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitey_rolls

Thanks for the explanation, the one I'm looking at has 25 jewels so I'll assume it's an ETA base. It is an older model so that would make sense.


----------



## Nokie

ETA's in the older ones, SW200 in the newer ones. Both are good, dependable movements.


----------



## Mr. Charles

I think the picture shows the SW200, because the rotor is bigger than the rotor from the ETA Movement.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Mr. Charles said:


> I think the picture shows the SW200, because the rotor is bigger than the rotor from the ETA Movement.


It's a custom rotor, but I don't know if they changed custom rotors during the switch from ETA to Sellita base movements. The asymmetrical rotor on Alpinas is meant to evoke the look of the old bumper rotors that didn't wind all 360 degrees.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke.n.shadows

I recently bought the same watch but in SS finish. I can confirm it's an SW200.


----------

